# New semester same old question which books



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I just started my new semester and i am having 
Surgery,
Internal Medicine
, Diagnostic medicine
, Imaging/Radiology
, Infectious diseases,
psychology,
neuro

which books for reference please?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Principles and Practice of Internal Medicine - Davidson

There's another one by Harrison, or Cecil, which are alright too for medicine and infectious diseases. Kumar/Clark also a good choice.

Surgery - Baily and Love (really a true reference book, not really practical for reading for exams)

Psychology/neuro are kinda up in the air. Don't have specific books for those myself. PDA programs though come in pretty handy.

Imaging/Radiology- might be better to ask someone who works in the department.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I cant find any Bailey and Love book here...
Anyone has that on pdf?
Smso is down forever now? R.I.P Smso..we love you.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok i managed to convert the pdb Bailey to pdf!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

seriously, SMSO was the best.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey do any of you know some place where i can get/download some case files to study?Ie what the patient had and what treatment he got etc etc...i googled but didnt find anything great.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Dr Girish said:


> Hey do any of you know some place where i can get/download some case files to study?Ie what the patient had and what treatment he got etc etc...i googled but didnt find anything great.


you'll find many medical cases here:

Clinical Case Studies Grand Rounds


----------



## franklin (Jul 28, 2009)

Principles and Practice of Internal Medicine - Davidson another one by Harrison, or Cecil, which are alright too for medicine and infectious diseases. Kumar/Clark also a good choice.

Surgery - Baily and Love (really a true reference book, not really practical for reading for exams)

Psychology/neuro are kinda up in the air. Don't have specific books for those myself. PDA programs though come in pretty handy.

Imaging/Radiology- might be better to ask someone who works in the department. 
try out these these are the best books in their field searched on the net about these the sources say so.....
__________________


----------

